# Need help deciding on new treads



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to run laws on my new gade 1k. But i can't decide if i want 28 ol2 or 29.5 og's. The 28's are 10 lbs heavier for all 4 tires. Probably isnt enough to matter. I do like the 14" rim but i could use my bead locks for the 29.5. Any input would help. MIMB ftw :bigok:


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

More ground clearance is always better,if your doing serious mudding I would go with 29.5.But your monster motor would not feel the 10lbs difference on the 28s and they would still do the job, and then you could sell me those bead locks.......just kidding, I got new rims under the tree


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm riding 27" itp mega mayhems. 1.5" lugs. They are not the best mud tire on the market but for the smoothness and grip on all other surfaces they do very well In the mud.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

bruteguy750 said:


> I'm riding 27" itp mega mayhems. 1.5" lugs. They are not the best mud tire on the market but for the smoothness and grip on all other surfaces they do very well In the mud.


That's true i has so on my wife brute last year,they do ride well and hook great as long as its not deep mud and now they have then in 28" and 30"


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

what do you ride? Personally, I would go with the 29.5 OG's because of the clearance, and the OG's are a bad *** tire as well. Plus your gade would turn either tire just fine. so it's really your call, Clearance or aggressiveness lol


----------



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

do the mega mayham run true to size iam think of going with some 28's
cheers


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Taker27 said:


> do the mega mayham run true to size iam think of going with some 28's
> cheers


If I could go back I would run 28s.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I ran OG 29.5 laws on my stock beadlocks for a few months before swapping over to 31s on 14" MSA M16 beadlocks. I cant really give you any advice on which tire to choose between the 28" OL2 or the OG 29.5 since I'd be happy with either one, but maybe these 2 pics will help a little to atleast give you an idea of the look. Even though mine is a Gen 1 800 but still wont be much difference in look.


----------

